# ➡️  Frequently discussed topics - Gli argomenti più discussi



## Paulfromitaly

In questo sticky troverete una raccolta di discussioni che riguardano gli argomenti più gettonati nel forum English - Italian.
Se avete dei dubbi su uno di questi argomenti,* leggete attentamente le vecchie discussioni* invece di aprirne una nuova a riguardo di un tema già lungamente discusso, grazie.

Se ritenete che una discussione non presente in questo elenco dovrebbe essere inclusa, contattate un moderatore del forum English-Italian.


In this sticky you'll find a collection of threads dealing with the most popular topics in the Italian - English forum.
If you're having trouble with one of these topics, *please read the old threads* rather than open a new one on a subject that has already been discussed at length. Thanks. 

If there is a particular thread you feel should be included in this list, please contact the Italian-English forum moderators.

Paulfromitaly;  Tegs; Odysseus54;


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*➡ ➡  NB:* Ci sono già letteralmente decine di discussioni sulla durartion form (Da quanto tempo? SINCE/FOR ) e sul "future in the past". Abbiamo raccolto le più significative in questi due thread: leggeteli invece di aprire l'ennesimo thread sullo stesso argomento!

*Duration form: da quanto tempo..? Since/for*
*Future in the past/condizionale passato
 

Tempi verbali - Verb tenses*

Uses of English verb forms - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Past simple - present perfect
Present Perfect o Present Continous?
present perfect vs present perfect continuous
Present/Past perfect (continuous)
Today - present perfect or simple past?
Will - be going to
I will... (mere possibility) / I'm going to... (firm intention)



Imperfetto - passato prossimo
Imperfetto, Passato Prossimo e Trapassato
Passato Prossimo vs. Passato Remoto
Passato remoto / imperfetto
futuro semplice e futuro anteriore
Imperfetto/passato prossimo/condizionale passato etc
Agreement of pronouns and past participles


*Letter writing - Scrittura di lettere*

Letter or email opening and closing phrases
Abbreviations of salutations
To whom it may concern
Cordiali / Distinti saluti
*Terminare una lettera/messaggio in inglese
Ending a letter or e-mail in Italian*
Inizio di una lettera

*Espressioni di gratitudine - Expressions of  gratitude*

Grazie mille
Grazie di/per
Grazie a
Grazie a tutti -grazie di tutto
Grazie lo stesso - grazie comunque
Vorrei ringraziare tutte le persone che
non so come ringraziarti
sono io che vi ringrazio
*Thank you for ....*
Thank you very much
I want to thank you...
I'd like to thank you for the gift
I can't thank you enough 
I can't even begin to thank you

*Argomenti generali - General topics*

>> *Topic summary: Numbers - speaking, saying, writing in full *
*Date format* - how to write and read dates in different parts of the world.

Chatspeak/SMS language (Italian): ke, x, nn,  dx, sx, thx, pls etc..
SMS language/ chatspeak in English
Even though vs. Even if
Have gotten vs have got
Have vs have got
I've got to vs I must
I haven't got vs I don't have
used to vs would
Ought to vs should
ain't
Some vs Any
be supposed to
Can vs Be able to
May, might, can, could
should - should have - would - must - have to - could - could have
must - have to
What am I to do? - to be + infinitive
wage vs salary
I wish I was/were
If I was/were you
Looking forward to meeting you
I can't wait
Feel like
be up to
What are you up to?
what vs which
to like to vs to like -ing
as...as
Whether or not
Either vs neither
Must vs. must have to
To have something done
Rise vs Raise
Is Dead vs. Has Died
He has gone vs. He is gone
Everyone, someone: his, her or their?
Anything vs Something
Past participle gender agreement
whether vs. if
Did -  do - does come rafforzativo
how to write a  date
th - st - rd - nd (ordinal numbers)
client vs. customer
As vs like
out-eat - il prefisso OUT con un verbo
out-teach: OUT + verbo
What does X mean? vs. What X means?
the X out of
Were they the latter - *Inversion in English* (*Vedi anche l'ultimo post di questo thread*)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Termini che hanno una traduzione diversa in American English e in British English - NEW!!*

Figo, figata, figa
ce - ci - ne
ci, ne
lì and là/vi and ci
Qui, qua, lì and là
stare - essere
Farsi vivo
Addirittura
Ci mancherebbe
Ognuno VS ciascuno
meglio vs migliore
Non vedo l'ora di riabbracciarti
non vedo l'ora di vederti!
Non vedo l'ora che inizi il concerto
's - genitivo sassone
genitivo sassone
Genitivo sassone/possessive case con il plurale o nomi che terminano per S
Sayings - modi di dire
tu - lei - voi
Voi vs. Lei
sentirsela di - sentirsi di
mi raccomando
Il si impersonale
prendersela (con)
essere all'altezza di
vale la pena (di)
non vale la pena
Da quanto tempo..?
andare a/andare in
e or ed in front of vowels
Tanto...quanto
E vs ed
Anche perché
use of capitals for lei, voi in formal letter writing
Egli/lui, ella/lei, esso, essa
Formato della data in inglese
muro vs. mura
Il Dlgs n. 196/03 - trattamento dei dati  personali
fare caso/ non fare caso a
avere vs. essere as auxiliary verbs
per quanto riguarda
Importante per
Grade Levels - livelli di istruzione (sistema scolastico)
i soldati avrebbero reagito... (condizionale passato nel discorso indiretto)
ragazzi (di sessi diversi)
Ragazzo vs. fidanzato
Fare/avere senso

*Love, kisses and greetings*

Birthday, Holidays, Anniversaries - "I LOVE YOU" and other Frequently Asked LOVE Questions
Ti voglio bene vs. ti amo
Kisses
Baci, Bacio or Bacioni
Endearment terms
I miss you, my love
Happy New Year
Kind and best regards
l'occasione è gradita per porgervi i nostri più cordiali saluti
Welcome to (place)
Stammi bene

*Le abbreviazioni nella lingua italiana - Abbreviations in Italian*

*Italian/English sample letters <--- NEW!!*


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Come compilare un **CV (English and Italian!)*

http://europass.cedefop.europa.eu/it/documents/*curriculum-vitae*



*Grade levels & educational qualifications - Livelli di istruzione e titoli di studio*
(Please DO read these threads before asking a new question - Leggete le discussioni precedenti prima di aprirne una nuova per favore.)



*Grade Levels - livelli di istruzione (sistema scolastico)*

*110 e lode*
*Esame di Stato - 100 e lode*
*trenta e lode*
*2.1 degree and at least 260 UCAS points*
*2.1 honours degree*
*A primary honours degree award....*
*Advanced university degree*
*Art/Letter degree*
*away from the degree of angle greater than*
*bachelor degree*
*Bachelor of Science Degree*
*class of degree: qualified*
*degree and higher degree*
*Degree Class*
*degree classifications, 2:ii*
*Good honours degree*
*Grade point, degree and major*
*Honours Degree*
*Honours degree in Social Sciences with economics major*
*I obtained 4 A-Levels in 2004 and I am studying for a degree in Spanish & Italian*
*master degree*
*master VS master degree*
*Master's degree in multicultural assessment*
*masters degree educated individuals*
*modern languages degree*
*non-degree course*
*post-university degree*
*Specialized degree*
*Abilitato alla professione, laurea magistrale*
*certificato di laurea*
*Classe di laurea*
*Commissione di Laurea*
*conferire la laurea*
*conseguire una laurea*
*Conseguita la laurea di primo livello*
*corso di laurea a libero accesso - numero programmato*
*Corso di laurea in educazione motoria preventiva*
*corso di laurea tecnico di radiologia medica*
*corso di perfezionamento post laurea*
*data della discussione (Della tesi di laurea)*
*Diploma di Laurea (Pre 1999 Bologna System)*
*Diploma di laurea in chimica*
*Diploma di laurea in economia aziendale*
*domanda di laurea*
*doppia laurea*
*esame di laurea in debito*
*ha superato l'esame di laurea in...*
*Ho conseguito la laurea triennale*
*intercorso di laurea in Ingegneria Civile*
*Iscritto al secondo anno di Laurea Specialistica in X presso l'Università X*
*llaurea*
*Laurea breve*
*Laurea conseguita presso...*
*Laurea di II livello in archeologia*
*laurea di primo livello*
*laurea di secondo livello o vecchio ordinamento*
*laurea il cui ordinamento è antecedente al DM 509/99*
*Laurea in architettura*
*Laurea in Arte e Scienze dello Spettacolo*
*Laurea in Economia dei beni culturali e della comunicazione*
*Laurea in Economia e Commercio*
*laurea in Economia e legislazione per le aziende*
*Laurea in ingegneria informatica*
*laurea in ingegneria informatica con indirizzo automazione*
*laurea in legge*
*Laurea in lettere*
*laurea in lingue*
*Laurea in Scienze e Tecnologie dell'arte della moda e dello spettacolo*
*Laurea in Tecniche di Laboratorio Biomedico*
*laurea magistrale a ciclo unico*
*Laurea magistrale in giurisprudenza*
*laurea quadriennale in fisica*
*Laurea specialistica*
*Laurea Specialistica in Economia e Direzione delle Imprese*
*laurea specialistica in storia dell'arte*
*Laurea triennale, laurea specialistica, master, dottorato.*
*Laurea Vecchio Ordinamento ? Nuovo Ordinamento*
*Voto di laurea*


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Conferimento di un diploma
conseguire un diploma
Conseguito diploma/in corso di conseguimento
Course Certificate, Graduate Certificate or Graduate Diploma
Devi essere in possesso di un qualunque diploma di scuola superiore
Diploma Bartender
Diploma come perito meccanico
Diploma d'Onore
diploma di abilitazione all'esercizio della professione
diploma di contabilità
Diploma di geometra
diploma di interprete e traduttore
Diploma di Laurea (Pre 1999 Bologna System)
Diploma di laurea in chimica
Diploma di laurea in economia aziendale
Diploma di liceo classico
diploma di liceo linguistico
diploma di liuto
diploma di maturità
diploma di maturità artistica
diploma di maturità classica
diploma di maturità scientifica
Diploma di Odontotecnico
Diploma di Operatore dei servizi di cucina
diploma di operatore dell'impresa turistica
Diploma di Perito Chimico
diploma di perito commerciale
Diploma di Perito Fisico Industriale
diploma di perito tecnico aeronautico
diploma di pianoforte
Diploma di Ragioneria Perito Programmatore
diploma di scuola alberghiera
diploma di segretaria d'azienda
Diploma di specializzazione in Progettazione per lo Sviluppo
diploma di tecnico dei servizi turistici
Diploma in ragioneria corrispondente in lingue estere
Diploma in teoria e solfeggio
diploma liceo socio psico pedagogico
Diploma magistrale
Diploma Nautico di Coperta
diploma parauniversitario
Diploma ragioneria
Diploma Ragioniere Perito commerciale
Diploma rilasciato il
diploma tecnico di infermieristica
diploma, MSc, LLM, MBA and PhD
graduation diploma
Higher Diploma
Licenza Media, Diploma di Maturità
M/T. su diploma di maturità
pergamena del diploma di master
Postgraduate Diploma in Human Development
Voto diploma

scuola media superiore
scuola media (secondaria di primo grado)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*I hope + quale tempo verbale?*



- Se si implica un risultato *sempre vero, sempre applicabile*.., allora ci si può servire del Present Simple per comunicarlo, *MA* serve un contesto molto, molto preciso e una particolare costruzione della frase:
_The inventors claim this machine is flawless and that it really *helps* in cases like that. I really hope this machine is indeed what helps people in cases like that!_


Il fatto che la macchina "funzioni in casi come questo", è un fatto sempre vero. Quindi, io *ora* *spero che sia vero il fatto che 'questo fatto è sempre vero'.* Si può usare un Present Simple, che ha in inglese proprio quella funzione primaria: esprimere fatti sempre veri.  

_Hope_ è un verbo con una sua logica intrinseca. Implica o un risultato presente *sempre valido*, o un risultato *presente momentaneo*, o un *risultato* *futuro*, o un *risultato* *passato, o* un *risultato che parte da un momento passato e dura fino al presente. *

La scelta dipende fortemente da ciò che é l'*intenzione* *comunicativa*, cioé da qual'è il "focus" temporale del risultato dell'azione di 'sperare'.

  - Se si implica un un *risultato presente* legato al proprio 'sperare', questo risultato presente *non può che essere momentaneo*, quindi  non va usato il Present simple ma il Present Continuous. 
_<I hope this is helping you with your project! >   -----  <I hope you're doing well> _

- Se si implica un *risultato passato* legato al proprio 'sperare', allora questo *risultato è concluso nel tempo*, e quindi usi il Past Simple: 
_I hope my e-mails helped you last week_

  - Se si implica un *risultato che parte da un momento passato e dura fino al presente,* legato al proprio 'sperare'*,* allora questo risultato *è ancora non concluso,* e quindi si usa il Present Perfect semplice o Continuous*:* 
_<I hope my e-mails have helped you during this terrible time you're going through>_

       Molto frequentemente, la _speranza_ di per sè implica *logicamente* un risultato futuro. 

* S*e si implica un *risultato futuro* legato  al proprio 'sperare',  allora si usa il *simple future*:

_<I hope it'll help>  ----  <I  hope I'll be able to pass the exam> _


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Come tradurre correttamente il tempo presente italiano in inglese*

Il ‘Presente’ italiano spesso interferisce con la formulazione corretta di frasi in inglese, ed è una grossa fonte di errori. 
Può corrispondere ad almeno 8 tempi o modi diversi in inglese. 

Per fare la scelta giusta (e per capire e scrivere correttamente) bisogna inquadrare bene il contesto temporale o 'comunicativo' e *mai* abituarsi a tradurre letteralmente dall’italiano all’inglese. 

1. *Gioco* a tennis ogni sabato = I *play* tennis every Saturday -- *PRESENT* *SIMPLE* 
- Parlo di *azione* *abituale*, di una 'routine', o di qualcosa che è sempre vero.

2. <Che *fai*?> <G*uardo* la TV> = <What *are* you *doing*?> <I*'m* just *watching* TV> -- *PRESENT* *CONTINUOUS* 
- Comunico *azione che si svolge ora*, o in questo periodo, e non sempre. 

3. *Partono* domani alle 11 = They *are leaving* tomorrow at 11 ---- *PRESENT CONTINUOUS for FUTURE* *ARRANGEMENTS* 
- Parlo di un *futuro già programmato*, deciso, sicuro: non 'intenzione' o 'previsione', ma 'sicurezza'.

4. Che nuvole scure: *piove* di certo = Look at those dark clouds: *it’s going to* rain -- *‘GOING TO + base form’* 
- Faccio *previsioni* molto probabili, perché basate su elementi reali, tangibili e concreti che osservo ora.

5. Intanto, *prendo* la patente; il resto dopo = First *I'm going to get* my licence; then...--- *'GOING TO + base form* 
- Comunico *intenzioni*, cose che ho deciso di fare; decisione già presa prima del momento in cui parlo-

6. *Prendo* la pasta con le verdure = *I’ll have* pasta with... -- *‘LL (WILL)* 
- Comunico *decisioni* prese nel momento in cui parlo, e non prima.

7. *Lavoro* qui da 15 anni = *I’ve been working* here for 15 years / (( *I've worked* here for 15 years)) -- 
*PRESENT PERFECT CONTINUOUS / (*PRESENT PERFECT*)* 
- Comunico *'da quanto tempo'* faccio qualcosa. L'azione è situata in un arco di tempo non concluso.

8. *Andiamo* al cinema stasera? *= Shall* we *go* to the cinema tonight? ---- *SHALL* 
- Comunico *offerte*, faccio *proposte*.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*L'uso dell'inversione in inglese *
​ 

In statement it is usual for the verb to follow the subject, but sometimes this word order is reversed.

We can refer to this as inversion. There are two main types of inversion:

• *when the verb comes before the subject (optional inversion) *

_In the doorway stood her father. (or …her father stood.) _

*• when the auxiliary comes before the subject and the rest of the verb phrase follows the subject (inversion **is usually necessary) *

_Rarely had he seen such a sunset._ (not Rarely he had see …)

Inversion brings about fronting , the re-ordering of information in a sentence to give emphasis in a particular place. Often this causes an element to be postponed until later in the sentence, focusing attention on it. 

*Inversion after negative adverbials *


When we begin a sentence with a negative adverb or adverbial phrase, we sometimes have to change the usual   word   order   of   subject   and  verb   (often   using   an   auxiliary   verb)   because   we   want   to   emphasise  the meaning of the adverb. We use inversion when we move a negative adverb which modifies the verb (never, nowhere, not only, hardly etc.) to the beginning of a sentence. For example:

          I had never seen so many people in one room. (= normal word order)

_Never had I seen so many people in one room._ (= inversion)

There   are   adverbs   and   adverbial   expressions   with   a   negative,  restrictive   or   emphatic   meaning,   which   are followed by inversion when placed first in a sentence. The most common adverbs ad adverbial expressions with negative, restrictive or emphatic meaning that are followed be inversion are:


Seldom, Rarely, Little, Nowhere, Nor even one, In no way
Scarcely/Hardly/Barely … when, No sooner … than, Not only … but (also)
On no occasion/account/condition, In/Under no circumstances
Only after, Only later, Only once, Only in this way, Only by,
Only then, Only when, Only if, Not till/until, Never, Never
before, Not since, Neither/Not/So, Well (formal) etc:


          ‘I like chicken’, _‘So do I ’_.

_Well did he remember the night the earthquake struck. _
_  On no occasion was the girl allowed to stay out late. _
_Never had he had such a terrifying experience. _
_Little did he know what his decision would lead to. _


*• Time relationships *

 We use inversion:

1. after ‘negative’ adverbs which emphasise a time relation at the beginning of a sentence:

_No sooner had I put the phone down than it rung again. _ _ Hardly / Scarcely / Barely had I got my breath back when it was time to go again. _ _                 Seldom do we have goods returned to us because they are faulty. _

2. after phases that use not:

_Not until he apologies will I speak to him again _ _                 Not since I was little have I had so much fun. _ _                 Not for one minute do I imagine they’ll come back. _ _                 Not once was she at home when I phoned. _

3. after some time phrases that use only + a time expression or only + prepositional phrase:

_Only after several weeks did she begin to recover.
_ _ Only later did she realise what had happened.
_ _ Only then did he remember he hadn’t got his keys. 
_ _ Only when I’ve finished this will I be able to think about anything else.
_ _ Only in the last few days has the truth started to emerge. 
_ _ Only by keeping a signal-fire burning did the woman manage to alert her rescuers.
_ _ Only later didn’t she realise that she’d been given the wrong change.
_ _ Only once did I go to the opera the whole time I was in Italy.
_ _ Only by chance had Jameson discovered where the birds were nesting. 
_ _ Only in this way was she able to complete the report by the deadline. _​
Note: Only after, only by, only if, only when, not until/till when placed at the beginning of the sentence for emphasis, require the inversion of the subject and the auxiliary verb in the main clause:


_Only after all her guests had left did she wash the dishes. _ _ 
Only by standing on a chair could he reach the shelf.
_ _                Not till the last guest had left were we able to relax.
_ _                Not until I saw him did I remember we had met before. _ _ 
Not until did I see him I remembered we had met before. _

*• Frequency *

We also use inversion after ‘negative’ adverbs at the beginning of a sentence to emphasise:

 1. frequency: 

_Never have I been so taken aback. _ _                Rarely do they fail to get away for a holiday. _ _                Seldom is that pop group out of the news. _ _                Hardly ever did he wear a suit. _

2. how infrequently things happen: 


_Little did she realise what was about to happen._
(= She didn’t realise or didn’t realise sufficiently)

_Nowhere was a replacement to be found. _

*• General emphasis *

         We often use inversion for general emphasis with phrases that use only:

_Only by patience and hard work will we find a solution. 
_ _                Only in this way do we stand any chance of success. _

         We can also use it with phrases that use no:

_At no time would he admit that his team played badly. 
_ _                In no way should this be regarded as an end of the matter. 
__On no account are you to repeat this to anyone. 
_ _                Under no circumstances can we accept the offer. _

*• Not using inversion *


         We use inversion when the adverb modifies the verb, and not when it modifies the noun:

_Rarely seen during the day, the badger is a famously shy animal._ (= inversion)
_Hardly anyone knows about it._ (= no inversion)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Inversion in conditions *

• Conditional type 1 

In formal contexts we can omit "if" or other conditional words and start the sentence with should:

_Should you change your mind, please let me know. _

• Conditional type 2 


We use "*be to"* in a fairly formal way to express conditions. It suggests  that the speaker has no influence over whether the condition will be  fulfilled or not.
Are to, am to and is to suggest the condition may be fulfilled.
Were to (or, informally,  was to) emphasises that the condition is very unlikely.
Using the conditional  if- clause is one way to express such conditions;  however, we can omit if or other conditional words and start the  sentence with were (but this is not possible with are):


_Were we to take on more staff, how could we afford to pay them? 
__Were the vote to go against me, I’d resign. _ _
Were he to agree, he’d probably become the next coach. _ _
Were you a brighter fellow, you’d have gone along with the scheme. _

• Conditional type 3 

We use an Unreal Past Perfect in the if-clause when we are thinking  about how things might have been different. In the conditional sentence  we can omit if or other conditional words and start with Had:

_Had I believed her for one moment, I wouldn’t have refused to help. 
_ _Had you told me earlier, I would/could/might have done something about it. _

We can also use conditional structures beginning with Were + perfect infinitive in formal English:

_Were you to have stopped and considered, you’d have seen the error of your ways. _

*Inversion in result clauses *

The main ways of introducing result clauses in formal English are:  so…(that), such…(that), to such a degree … We can use so + adjective at  the beginning of a clause to give special emphasis to the adjective:

_So disgusted were they by the bad language (that) they walked out. _

We can use such + be at the beginning of a clause to emphasise the extent or degree of something:

_Such was our annoyance (that) we refused to cooperate further. _

We use inversion after neither or nor when these words begin a clause to  introduce a negative addition to a previous negative clause or  sentence:

_For some time after the explosion Jack couldn’t hear, and neither could he see. 
_ _The council never wanted the new supermarket to be built, not did local residents. _

*Inversion with come *

We can put _first , next, now_ and _then_  in front position with the verb come to introduce a new event, when the  subject follows the verb. But if a comma (or an intonation break in  speech) is used after first  (etc.) the verb follows the subject. For  example:

_At first there was silence. Then came a voice that I knew._ (not Then a voice came …)
_At first there was silence. Then, a voice come that I knew. _

*Inversion in spoken English *

In conversation we use Here comes + noun and There goes + noun, with  inversion of verb and subject, to talk about things and people moving  towards or away from the speaker:

_Here comes the bus. _ _There goes Nigel Salter, the footballer. _

Here comes… is also used to say that something is going to happen soon,  and There goes… is used when to talk about things (particularly money)  being lost and to say that something (such as a phone or door bell) is  ringing:

_Here comes lunch.
_ _My bike’s been stolen! There goes £100! _ _
There goes the phone. Can you answer it? _

*Inversion with prepositions *

We can put the verb before the subject when we use adverbs expressing direction of movement, such as _along, away, back, down, in, off, out, up_ with verbs such as _come, fly, go_. This pattern is found particularly in narrative, to mark a change in events:

_The door opened and in came the doctor. (less formally …and the doctor came in) _ _As soon as I let go of the string, up went the balloon, high into the sky. _

(less formally …the balloon went up)

_Just when I thought I’d have to walk home, along came Miguel and he gave me a lift. _

(less formally …Miguel came along and gave me …)


*Inversion after as and than in comparisons *

In formal written language we commonly use inversion after as and than in comparisons:

_The cake was excellent, as was the coffee._ (or …as the coffee was.)
_I believed, as did my colleagues, that the plan would work. _(or  …as my colleagues did…)

_Research shows that parents watch more television than do their children. _(or …than their children do.)

Notice that we don’t invert subject and verb after as or than when the subject is a pronoun: 

_We now know a lot more about the Universe than we did ten years ago_.(not …than did we ten years ago.)

*Inversion without auxiliary verb *

After adverbs and adverbial expressions:

 ‘There goes Tom!’

but:  _‘There he goes!’ _

*After the quoted words of direct speech: *

_‘I’ve just finished’,said Tom. _

but:  ‘I’ve just finished’,he said.

*Useful structural conversions *

_All the food had been prepared and the table had been laid as well.
Not only had all the food been prepared but also the table had been laid.

 As soon as he was promoted, he started behaving arrogantly.
No sooner had he been promoted than he started behaving arrogantly.
Hardly/Scarcely had he been promoted when he started behaving arrogantly.

He had no idea that the treasure had been hidden in his garden.
Little did he know that the treasure had been hidden in his garden.

She danced so much that she couldn’t walk afterwards
So much did she dance that she couldn't walk afterwards.

It was such a nice day that we went on an excursion.
Such a nice day was it that we went on an excursion.

They finished painting and then they moved into their new house.
Only after they had finished painting did they move into their new house.

If I were you, I would accept his offer.
Were I you, I would accept his offer.

If I had been told earlier, I would have reacted differently.
Had I been told earlier, I would have reacted differently.

If I (should) change my mind, I'll let you know.
Should I change my mind, I'll let you know.

She didn't phone me; she didn't drop me a line either.
She didn't phone me nor did she drop me a line.
She neither phoned me, nor did she drop me a line.

She won't tell lies for any reason.
On no account will she tell lies.

The boy ran away.
Away ran the boy!_


----------

